# Milan: Usmanov vuole acquistare il club. Ci sono anche gli arabi.



## admin (15 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro. 

Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.



I russi e gli arabi non esistono


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2018)

Il problema di fondo non è " i soldi che ha il proprietario" altrimenti il nano avrebbe potuto sostenere il Milan con la paghetta che da al figlio alla Domenica. 

I problemi sono 2 e sono la già pluri-citata voglia di investire da cui dipende inesorabilmente i soldi messi sul piatto per il club e il famoso FairPlay finanziario. Purtroppo oggi essere sotto controllo dell Uefa comporta ( o comporterebbe visto quello che fa PSG e Real ) problemi legati agli investimenti. 

Oppure il FP è una balla usata da chi non vuole investire ?


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ma perché solo cordate?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.



Si ricomincia col closing... che strazio


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma perché solo cordate?



Ma qui ci sarebbe un nome fortissimo nella cordata. Non sconosciuti...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qui ci sarebbe un nome fortissimo nella cordata. Non sconosciuti...



mah speriamo, che sia un cinese o un arabo o un russo a me interessa tornare a vedere partite come quella di ieri sera, ma col Milan in campo.

Detto questo due dubbi:

1) non sanno nemmeno se gli interessati siano arabi o russi

2) dove stavano tutti questi che vogliono il Milan quando la squadra era effettivamente in vendita?

Ormai non si sa più a cosa credere... l' Internet ha rovinato il giornalismo, non sai mai se vogliono attirare click e views oppure raccontare i fatti reali.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.



Che strazio, non sopporterei un'altra telenovelas del genere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Febbraio 2018)

Per tornare ai livelli di ieri sera tra real e PSG ci vogliono i petrol dollari... Voglio una proprietà che tira fuori 200 milioni per un solo giocatore.... Altro che programmazione e calma.... Sono passati dieci anni... Non se ne può più.


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.



Usmanov è già proprietario dell'Arsenal.


----------



## Giangy (15 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per tornare ai livelli di ieri sera tra real e PSG ci vogliono i petrol dollari... Voglio una proprietà che tira fuori 200 milioni per un solo giocatore.... Altro che programmazione e calma.... Sono passati dieci anni... Non se ne può più.



Concordo


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per tornare ai livelli di ieri sera tra real e PSG ci vogliono i petrol dollari... Voglio una proprietà che tira fuori 200 milioni per un solo giocatore.... Altro che programmazione e calma.... Sono passati dieci anni... Non se ne può più.




Per arrivare ai livelli di Real e PSG ci vogliono non meno di 600/700 mln, e spesi in fretta, al massimo nelle prossime 3 sessioni di mercato. Perché altrimenti il divario tra le grandi si allarga sempre di più. Il fatto di non aver fatto niente a Gennaio mi ha deluso tantissimo: se la nostra dirigenza spera davvero di aver colmato il gap con le grandi in un'unica sessione di mercato ha preso una cantonata tremenda. 

I 5 anni di ritardo che abbiamo dai top club si colmano soltanto facendo quello che City, PSG e Chelsea hanno fatto dopo il cambio di proprietà: spendere, spendere e ancora spendere.

Ma mi pare che con questa proprietà la capacità di spendere non ci sia, per quali motivi deve spiegarcelo il signor Fassone.


----------



## Victorss (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.


Grandi boiate, dietro Li c è gente con la grana e finché l investimento non avrà dato i suoi profitti non venderanno proprio niente.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Grandi boiate, dietro Li c è gente con la grana e finché l investimento non avrà dato i suoi profitti non venderanno proprio niente.



Si ma, se vuoi avere profitti non puoi cacciare 300 milioni all' anno per il calciomercato.

Altrimenti anche diventasse un business florido poi impieghi 15 anni a riprendere quanto messo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.



Usmanov ha già l'Arsenal o sbaglio? Mi sembrano le solite voci di corridoio, niente di concreto purtroppo. Beato Fassone che non dubita dei "cinesi".


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Usmanov ha già l'Arsenal o sbaglio? Mi sembrano le solite voci di corridoio, niente di concreto purtroppo. *Beato Fassone che non dubita dei "cinesi".*



Lui deve non dubitare nei cinesi altrimenti sarebbe il primo che salterebbe.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Febbraio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Lui deve non dubitare nei cinesi altrimenti sarebbe il primo che salterebbe.



Appunto.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Usmanov ha già l'Arsenal o sbaglio? Mi sembrano le solite voci di corridoio, niente di concreto purtroppo. Beato Fassone che non dubita dei "cinesi".



Sembra che abbia il 30% Delle quote, e che abbia provato in passato ad acquistare la maggioranza. Comunque ci credo poco, ogni tanto ne tirano fuori una, come i fratelli arabi a dicembre. E news di questo Usmanov erano già uscite lo scorso anno, perché sembra che Singer sia famoso dell'arsenal e sembra che lo conosca... 

[MENTION=2950]vannu994[/MENTION] basta parole censurate


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per tornare ai livelli di ieri sera tra real e PSG ci vogliono i petrol dollari... Voglio una proprietà che tira fuori 200 milioni per un solo giocatore.... Altro che programmazione e calma.... Sono passati dieci anni... Non se ne può più.



E no è li l'errore , se non incrementi le entrate non puoi giustificare le uscite. 
In premier spendono 80milioni per un difensore cesso perché hanno entrate esageratissime.


----------



## Casnop (15 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica in edicola, da ambienti finanziari, nelle ultime settimane, emerge che sulla strada del Milan ci sono dei russi o degli arabi miliardari già pronti a mettere sul piatto mezzo miliardo di euro per acquistare il club dal misterioso Yonghong Li. Ma chi sarebbero questi russi? Si parla di una cordata che fa capo ad Usmanov (patrimonio da più di 12 miliardi di dollari), magnate nel settore della plastica e del ferro.
> 
> Fassone, dal canto suo, non dubita dei cinesi e punta al rifinanziamento per i prossimi 5 anni (viene riportata la stessa notizie di ieri de Il Sole 24 Ore, NDR). Ma alla lunga è probabile che il club venga ceduto. Con arabi e russi in attesa di notizie.


Curiosa figura questo Alisher Usmanov. Socio di minoranza dell'Arsenal, ma in posizione tirannica nelle scelte del club di Ashburton Grove rispetto al socio maggioritario Stan Kroenke. Si sarà stancato delle nebbie londinesi, o più semplicemente di Arsene Wenger. Il problema è, come sempre, di soldi e di strategie. Vale per Li, vale per il commendatore uzbeko.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per arrivare ai livelli di Real e PSG ci vogliono non meno di 600/700 mln, e spesi in fretta, al massimo nelle prossime 3 sessioni di mercato. Perché altrimenti il divario tra le grandi si allarga sempre di più. Il fatto di non aver fatto niente a Gennaio mi ha deluso tantissimo: se la nostra dirigenza spera davvero di aver colmato il gap con le grandi in un'unica sessione di mercato ha preso una cantonata tremenda.
> 
> I 5 anni di ritardo che abbiamo dai top club si colmano soltanto facendo quello che City, PSG e Chelsea hanno fatto dopo il cambio di proprietà: spendere, spendere e ancora spendere.
> 
> Ma mi pare che con questa proprietà la capacità di spendere non ci sia, per quali motivi deve spiegarcelo il signor Fassone.



La faccio breve.
Con il FPF semplicemente non si può fare.
Nessuno può spendere soldi che non guadagna.
Devi aumentare i ricavi. Punto. Poi puoi spendere.
Puoi innescare il meccanismo, come fatto da questa proprietà, come fatto da City, Juve e company, ma poi il meccanismo si deve autoalimentare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E no è li l'errore , se non incrementi le entrate non puoi giustificare le uscite.
> In premier spendono 80milioni per un difensore cesso perché hanno entrate esageratissime.



E' esattamente così.
Poi puoi aggiungere uno sponsor farlocco che gonfia il fatturato, ma al massimo per il 30% del fatturato totale. Se guadagni 200 milioni di cui 40 con uno sponsor vero. puoi inventarti di arrivare a 250 con uno sponsor farlocco da 80 milioni (quindi 40 milioni aggiunti dal magnate) ma non di più.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E no è li l'errore , se non incrementi le entrate non puoi giustificare le uscite.
> In premier spendono 80milioni per un difensore cesso perché hanno entrate esageratissime.



Questa era l'unica stagione dove potevamo spendere anche 400 mln senza "conseguenze".. ed abbiamo mandato tutto in vacca affidando tutto ad un incapace. Quando dicevamo che affidare 200 mln di euro a Montella, sarebbe stato un'azzardo perché non rischiavi di buttare al cesso una sola stagione ma probabilmente anche altre. Proprio per il fatto che altri 200 mln non avresti potuto tirarli fuori.. io però MI beccavo insulti. 

Quest'anno può anche prenderci zio paperone, ma sarà un miracolo se possiamo spendere 50/100 mln per il mercato.

Praticamente dobbiamo sperare nella stagione miracolosa il prossimo anno altrimenti non lo so..


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma perché solo cordate?



Gli investimenti si fanno in cordate per limitare il rischio. 

Meglio per noi.... Non esiste più l'imprenditore che acquista il giochino.... 

Poi per quello che pagò il Berlusca ai tempi inclusi gli investimenti nei primi 5 anni oggi non ci compri un giocatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa era l'unica stagione dove potevamo spendere anche 400 mln senza "conseguenze".. ed abbiamo mandato tutto in vacca affidando tutto ad un incapace. Quando dicevamo che affidare 200 mln di euro a Montella, sarebbe stato un'azzardo perché non rischiavi di buttare al cesso una sola stagione ma probabilmente anche altre. Proprio per il fatto che altri 200 mln non avresti potuto tirarli fuori.. io però MI beccavo insulti.
> 
> Quest'anno può anche prenderci zio paperone, ma sarà un miracolo se possiamo spendere 50/100 mln per il mercato.
> 
> Praticamente dobbiamo sperare nella stagione miracolosa il prossimo anno altrimenti non lo so..



Esatto


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Febbraio 2018)

La differenza starebbe nel fatto che finalmente ci sarebbe un nome conosciuto, che ha solvibilità. Niente più spauracchio Elliott e compagnia. Progetto serio, investendo nelle infrastrutture ecc ecc. Se vuoi compete non dico con il real o barcellona, perché per arrivare a quei livelli servirà almeno un decennio, ma con le altre top europee, è necessario un proprietario forte che possa spendere nella società, non tanto nel mercato, che è vincolato al FPF(anche se così il VA potrebbe essere più semplice da ottenere), ma nelle strutture, vivaio,manager, staff, stadio. A voi sembra poco, ma così non è. E' proprio così che si dovrebbe fare per ripartire e ritornare nell'olimpo del calcio. Non bisogna avere fretta, ma un progetto serio e ben fatto, con un proprietario vero e forte economicamente. Se investi nella società, e fai bene, nel giro di qualche anno, parte un motore che va da solo. Se invece fai un all'in nel tentativo disperato di colmare il gap investendo solo nella rosa, non c'è niente di più sbagliato. Non basta solo quello.


----------



## jacky (15 Febbraio 2018)

Il Milan attualmente ha SOLO 190 milioni di fatturato, di cui circa 40 se li mangiano la famiglia Donnarumma e Bonucci.
La prima enorme sproporzione sta qui... poi molti si illudono che la Champions porti valanghe di soldi. 
Non è assolutamente vero. Ti porta 30 milioni, 45-50 se arrivi in fondo. E ci vuole poco a bruciarseli.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il Milan attualmente ha SOLO 190 milioni di fatturato, di cui circa 40 se li mangiano la famiglia Donnarumma e Bonucci.
> La prima enorme sproporzione sta qui... poi molti si illudono che la Champions porti valanghe di soldi.
> Non è assolutamente vero. Ti porta 30 milioni, 45-50 se arrivi in fondo. E ci vuole poco a bruciarseli.



dall'anno prossimo le cifre sono praticamente raddoppiate. Gli introiti champions aumenteranno considerevolmente.


----------



## Victorss (15 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa era l'unica stagione dove potevamo spendere anche 400 mln senza "conseguenze".. ed abbiamo mandato tutto in vacca affidando tutto ad un incapace. Quando dicevamo che affidare 200 mln di euro a Montella, sarebbe stato un'azzardo perché non rischiavi di buttare al cesso una sola stagione ma probabilmente anche altre. Proprio per il fatto che altri 200 mln non avresti potuto tirarli fuori.. io però MI beccavo insulti.
> 
> Quest'anno può anche prenderci zio paperone, ma sarà un miracolo se possiamo spendere 50/100 mln per il mercato.
> 
> Praticamente dobbiamo sperare nella stagione miracolosa il prossimo anno altrimenti non lo so..


100 milioni sono più che sufficienti per rendere questa squadra competitiva a tutti i livelli. 
Ero convinto che il mercato fatto quest estate fosse di alto livello e ne sono ancora più convinto adesso che i nuovi iniziano ad ingranare. 
Con 2 innesti fatti bene la squadra é fatta e può solo che migliorare dato che son quasi tutti giovani talenti.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La faccio breve.
> Con il FPF semplicemente non si può fare.
> Nessuno può spendere soldi che non guadagna.
> Devi aumentare i ricavi. Punto. Poi puoi spendere.
> Puoi innescare il meccanismo, come fatto da questa proprietà, come fatto da City, Juve e company, ma poi il meccanismo si deve autoalimentare.




City e Psg stanno a dimostrare che se hai i soldi e la volontà di spenderli te ne freghi altamente delle regole UEFA.

Senza contare che se ci fossero stati i soldi il VA lo passavi tranquillamente.

Se davvero la nostra dirigenza spera di poter crescere senza iniettare nuovi capitali ma semplicemente facendo affidamento sulle risorse proprie generate dal Milan, tra qualche anno saremmo ridotti al livello di una Fiorentina qualsiasi.

Ripeto: senza spendere almeno 500 mln nelle prossime 2/3 sessioni di mercato non si va da nessuna parte. E se i soldi ci sono (ma a sto punto il dubbio c'è) i modi per spenderli si trovano.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Febbraio 2018)

mi piace...lo vedo "affamato" di successo...e di lasagne


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> City e Psg stanno a dimostrare che se hai i soldi e la volontà di spenderli te ne freghi altamente delle regole UEFA.
> 
> Senza contare che se ci fossero stati i soldi il VA lo passavi tranquillamente.
> 
> ...



Non é cosí. City e PSG partirono con il progetto che il FPF era agli inizi.
Truccarono i conti pompando artificiosamente le sponsorizzazioni, vosa che da quel punto in poi fu vieteta.
Finirono sotto SA, ma a quel punto erano giá cresciuti talmente tanto vhe ne uscirono in due anni (PSG) e uno (City).

Ne uscirono perch éormai fatturavano tantissimo.

Ora questa manovra non sarebbe piú possibile.

Il PSG quest anno ha potuto fare all-in perché viene da due bilanci in attivo e prima di sforare il limite dellomsbilancio triennale, tenendo anche conto che Mpappé va a bilancio nel 2018-2019 é il 2021 (ma solo se nin crescono le entrate di tanto).

Insomma questa favola dello sceicco che butta i soldi non esiste piú.

Ha invece senso di una proprietá che investa nel vivaio, nelle infrastrutture, nello stadio (cose fuori dal FPF). Ma cké chi lonfa dovendo giocare per anni con giocatori di seconda fascia?

La migliore chance é la crescita commerciale sul mercato asiatico e questa proprietá é la miglior chance per farlo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> City e Psg stanno a dimostrare che se hai i soldi e la volontà di spenderli te ne freghi altamente delle regole UEFA.
> 
> Senza contare che se ci fossero stati i soldi il VA lo passavi tranquillamente.
> 
> ...



Dici bene. Se i soldi ci sono, un modo per spenderli si troverà. Stile PSG o stile cinese... Ma si devono spendere in barba alla Uefa, al VA e al SA. Volete farmi credere che un Yong Hong li dopo tutte le piroette fatte per il closing non riesca a trovare un modo per aggirare il SA? magari sarà proprio grazie a Milan China che arriveranno i soldi necessari..... Ovviamente non come ufficialmente vogliono farci credere. Vedremo a giugno


----------



## sballotello (15 Febbraio 2018)

Serve volontà di spendere prima di tutto


----------



## __king george__ (15 Febbraio 2018)

se ci avesse comprato questo tizio secondo voi avremmo passato l'esame dell'UEFA?


----------



## Love (16 Febbraio 2018)

l'obiettivo di y.li penso sia proprio questo...aver comprato a tot e poter vendere a tot + tot...a meno che in cina non si sblocchi la situazione e che quindi si presentino i reali proprietari di cui si è sempre parlato...


----------



## ilCapitan6 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ha invece senso di una proprietá che investa nel vivaio, nelle infrastrutture, nello stadio (cose fuori dal FPF).



Centro!

Non per essere ripetitivo ma il Tottenham ha investito 53M in infrastrutture e pur avendo uno stadio di proprietà si prepara a costruirne uno nuovo che gli permetta di ricavare molto di più.


----------



## nybreath (16 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il problema di fondo non è " i soldi che ha il proprietario" altrimenti il nano avrebbe potuto sostenere il Milan con la paghetta che da al figlio alla Domenica.
> 
> I problemi sono 2 e sono la già pluri-citata voglia di investire da cui dipende inesorabilmente i soldi messi sul piatto per il club e il famoso FairPlay finanziario. Purtroppo oggi essere sotto controllo dell Uefa comporta ( o comporterebbe visto quello che fa PSG e Real ) problemi legati agli investimenti.
> 
> Oppure il FP è una balla usata da chi non vuole investire ?



Da persona che ne capisce niente, personalmente ritengo semplicemente il FP una scusa per chi non vuole investire. 

Neymar al PSG secondo me ha sancito che ci sono le vie per mettere tutti i capitali che si vogliono, che siano oblique traverse diritte non lo so, ma qualche modo per buttare i soldi ci sta sempre.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Febbraio 2018)

Neymar e Mbappé al PSG verranno coperti con le prossime plusvalenze, non è che l'Uefa non abbia agito, sta osservando perché i parigini hanno il tempo di far quadrare i conti, solo dopo la scadenza e nel caso di non rientro prenderanno provvedimenti.

Gli sponsor farlocchi alla stessa maniera non si possono fare, lo sceicco ha limitato gli investimenti nel Psg da parte di società amiche al massimo tollerabile dopo la tirata d'orecchie dell'Uefa e così ha fatto anche Suning ad esempio, se gli altri sponsor pagano 40 tu non puoi avere il cugino o la tua stessa azienda che te ne da 200.


Oggi nel calcio il mecenate non esiste più come figura, puoi essere Bill Gates ma non puoi spendere 600 milioni sul mercato prendendoli dalle tue tasche


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per tornare ai livelli di ieri sera tra real e PSG ci vogliono i petrol dollari... Voglio una proprietà che tira fuori 200 milioni per un solo giocatore.... Altro che programmazione e calma.... Sono passati dieci anni... Non se ne può più.



Io sogno ancora lo sport vero, mi piangerebbe il cuore avere un milan mercenario totale e pieno di stranieri. Io vorrei un Milan fatto in larga parte "dai Cutrone" e poi quei 3/4 campioni scovati in tempo. Preferisco aspettare qualche anno ancora e avere un affetto vero per la mia squadra.


----------



## nybreath (16 Febbraio 2018)

Sicuramente, ma i modi per rientrare ci sono, spalmi l'acquisto con un prestito, e già vai all'anno successivo, mbappe; fai pagare la clausola al giocatore e 'qualcun'altro' lo sponsorizza. 

Poi magari un po i ricavi si alzano, un paio di giocatori li vendi, e in qualche maniera rientri pure da cifre impossibili come i 100 milioni all'anno che costa il solo neymar. 

Sicuramente non viene lo sceicco e butta un miliardo di euro compra messi neymar e ronaldo lo stesso anno, però se vuoi fare gli acquisti i modi si trovano.

Inoltre questi acquisti ultra centenari sono una rarità. La verità è che ci sta sempre da un lato chi butta i soldi nel calcio ed altri che invece i soldi vogliono pure provare a farli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io sogno ancora lo sport vero, mi piangerebbe il cuore avere un milan mercenario totale e pieno di stranieri. Io vorrei un Milan fatto in larga parte "dai Cutrone" e poi quei 3/4 campioni scovati in tempo. Preferisco aspettare qualche anno ancora e avere un affetto vero per la mia squadra.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é cosí. City e PSG partirono con il progetto che il FPF era agli inizi.
> Truccarono i conti pompando artificiosamente le sponsorizzazioni, vosa che da quel punto in poi fu vieteta.
> Finirono sotto SA, ma a quel punto erano giá cresciuti talmente tanto vhe ne uscirono in due anni (PSG) e uno (City).
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------

